# would be if



## gubi

*Advantageously* for the final effect would be if the choosen person  *byłaby* cheerful.

Jakiegop czasu użyć???
Tłumaczone zdanie: Korzystnie dla efektu końcowego byłoby gdyby gdyby wybrana osoba była pogodna


----------



## Thomas1

_Were _lub _was_.

EDIT: więcej informacji na tej stronie.


----------



## Mikelt

Składnia niepotrzebnie skopiowana ze źródła. Spróbuj napisać to bardziej po angielsku


----------



## Thomas1

Zwróć też uwagę na to, że po polsku możemy w tym zdaniu użyć przysłówka (korzytnie) albo przymiotnika (korzystne). Po angielsku raczej trzeba użyć przymiotnika.


----------



## gubi

BAAArdzo dziękuję za Wasze podpowiedzi.

Tak byłoby poprawniej?
It would be advantageous for the final effect if the person were cheerfull.
Czy ciągle konstrukcja mało anglojęzyczna?


----------



## R.O

By the way, it's _chosen, _not _choosen_.


----------



## Thomas1

Dodałbym jeszcze 'chosen' i wyrzucił jedno 'l' z 'cheerful'.


----------



## gubi

Dziękuję


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Gubi. Could you provide more context, because the situation in which you want to use the sentence is still very unclear. What effect do you mean? Is it related to politics, or to some kind of competition, beauty pageant?


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

How about:
  The preferred outcome would be if the selected/chosen person was calm/cheerful.

But as LilianaB notes, context would help.


----------

